
The Making of an Expert (2007) - cwan
https://hbr.org/2007/07/the-making-of-an-expert
======
teeja
"The development of genuine expertise requires struggle, sacrifice, and
honest, often painful self-assessment. There are no shortcuts."

Makes sense; a 'solid grasp' is like a solid algorithm: it's not solid until
it can handle anything you can throw at it.

But the amount of time 'expertise' requires can vary a lot. Mozart had the
technical expertise in music to write a fairly decent fifth symphony when he
was nine. Beethoven's first symphony (technically superior, _emotionally_ much
superior) came when he was forty.

So it seems a good idea to distinguish -technical- expertise from -mature-
expertise (much more familiar with all the special cases and anomalies).
(Marriage takes longer to decide on the third time.)

